# ADCC Highlights



## Andrew Green (Jul 21, 2006)

[yt]VyyX_UAuNgM[/yt]


----------



## Blindside (Jul 21, 2006)

Awesome!  Was that one year or a compilation of years?

Lamont


----------



## Odin (Jul 21, 2006)

wow.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

That was a really nice find Andrew!  Thanks for sharing.
I am definately going to hit the mats tonight after watching
that!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

